# Went to Busch Gardens today (pictures)



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Today was a pretty nice day so me and the girlfriend decided to go to Busch Gardens. I brought the camera along for some pictures, and I thought I would go ahead and share them here on GP.

Enjoy!

Mods I wasnt sure if this needed to go under pics and videos, if it needs to be moved please do so.


----------



## Notnice (Oct 20, 2009)

dude I havent been there in yearz, like 10 or more
the picks look great man, what kind of camera?


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey...great pictures thanks for sharing em with us!!!


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Great photos there buddy.
Love busch gardens, been there 3 times and probably go back there in a couple of years time.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Notnice said:


> dude I havent been there in yearz, like 10 or more
> the picks look great man, what kind of camera?


Thanks everyone, its a Nikon D3000. I have been there countless times and it has started to get boring lol. I live about 15min away. Yesterday I only went to take pictures since I havent taken the camera there since I got it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Those are great pictures and what a nice camera! looks like you guys had fun! I know I would have


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Dude those are great! I really like the orangutan shot! LOL


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i really like the flamingo shots and the tiger shots! gimme yo camera!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the comments!!! I'll dig through my 300+ pictures I took yesterday and see what else I think is post worthy. This was my first time shooting anything like this. I'm pretty much a complete noob to photography.



meganc66 said:


> i really like the flamingo shots and the tiger shots! gimme yo camera!


You can have the camera for $600!!!!! J/k I would not give it up for the world!! Alteast until I have the money for a better camera!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

if your a n00b then im a SUPER N00B! 
but i still want the camera  

heehee! i will give you NOTHIN for it  i will just force you to hand it over.
that is all.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> if your a n00b then im a SUPER N00B!
> but i still want the camera
> 
> heehee! i will give you NOTHIN for it  i will just force you to hand it over.
> that is all.


NEVAR!!!!!!

Plus your like a million miles away!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

That's where I wanna go next weekend since my b-day's the 9th... Ack! I feel old  - Or universal, we'll see.


----------

